# Should I buy?



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

A friend has a 2005 Artctic Cat 500 4x4 for sale for 4000.00. Any opinions on purchasing this for summer fun here and there and for my sidewalk crew tio use on a heavy snowfall? Pros and Cons versus other machines. I would use fairly seldom in summer but would put a plow on it for winter.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That is the same thing as mine, the only diference is you have the new style and a diferential lock. I love my Arctic Cat it runs great and it has all the power I would ever need in an ATV. It works great for plowing and it rides exelent, so it's an all round great ATV. I would never buy any other brand.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mercer_me;672516 said:


> That is the same thing as mine, the only diference is you have the new style and a diferential lock. I love my Arctic Cat it runs great and it has all the power I would ever need in an ATV. It works great for plowing and it rides exelent, so it's an all round great ATV. I would never buy any other brand.


I agree with him. but my arctic cat is a 2000 500cc. I love it. how many miles on it? does it come with a plow?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

No plow. It has 350 miles on it. It does have diff lock. No EFI, is the carb ok in the winter? Is this a decent price?


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

my carb'ed cat is ok in the winter, needs lots of warm up time though. With 350 miles, that's almost new so i guess that kinda explains the 4k price tag. Plowing with these things is awesome!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya thats a good price. my quad is carb'd and it starts right up in the cold sometimes with no choke on. I have never had a problem with mine in the cold.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks a lot. What size plow? 48"? 60" might be too big for some older sidewalks?


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

wow, mine would never start in the cold with no choke!! 

I don't know how wide a path a 60'' blade would clear at an angle, but my 50'' doesn't clear wider than the atv when at full angle.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

another idea would be look at the new non-current models they may have some good deals on them if there a couple years old and still new. imo


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I do a 54" and it fits on sidealks straight blade. angle the plow and you have to do 2 swipes.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

dieseld;673005 said:


> No plow. It has 350 miles on it. It does have diff lock. No EFI, is the carb ok in the winter? Is this a decent price?


My Cat is carbereated and it starts rite up and runs great in the winter. A 54'' or 60'' plow would work good.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I seems like a great Machine and Deal to me, I'm a Honda guy but if the cat guy's say it's good I'll go with them if your just gonna be doing sidewalks with it you may want to Think about a V Plow for it. that way your just pushing the V through and not getting the Plow Steer veering the ATV off the sidewalk and into the snow bank.

Just a thought for you.
or also maybe a 50" state Plow has the higher wing for the snow to roll off the blade farther.

sublime out.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Wont a V plow push snow back towards the doors? Or does the V plow actually function?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the v plwo for a atv is the same as a truck v plow. it scoops, v's, and side to side, and straight blade. I would get one but for what I do with it, it isnt worth spending the money. do you have any pics of the cat?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Sorry, no pictures


----------

